# Hi, it's me...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Too tired to post much tonight, but I did get to Verizon and bought a thing....so I have my own "hot spot". I was tired of not having internet...

Lots to do...hopefully I'll find time to post some tomorrow about what's happening.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thinking about you, Pat get some rest!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: HUGS to you and your precious ones... I've been thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to Hear from you,You and your fluffs have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear from you, Pat. Miss you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from you. You and your babies have been on my mind a lot.:grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Been thinking of you and your babies...hope all is going well and your making progress with your house. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to see you and your hot spot here, Pat! How did demo day go? And have you got hot water back? Thinking of you and sending hugs your way.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to hear from you Pat , get some rest


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for popping in Pat. Do you have hot water again yet? You and the pups have been on my mind alot. Hope the demo work is going well. Hugs to you. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Take care, dear Pat.
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug: You are in our hearts and prayers Pat!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Three times yesterday I spent typing out a long involved post and they all were denied for some reason!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

We have gas and electric - but the water heater is broken. I took a long hot shower and washed my hair tonight at a neighbors (who's house is higher than ours). After four days without one, it was a wonderful experience.

Day one of demo went ok. But I think I'm being "taken". Today I spent the morning getting my dad started. Volunteers took out all the furniture and put it in his garage. Tomorrow they will look at it and then gut it and sanitize it....all free!!!!!! And I have a contractor lined up to put it back together. (thanks to Linda - Lexie and Cassidy's mom)

Good grief, he's making out better than me!!! The volunteers are gone for me and I am left to get everything else out. I am tired, Stan is useless, but I'm getting there!!!!!

We will have a better house when we're done, I am confident. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am also confident that you will have a better house. Are the wood floors a total loss...they were so cool. Honestly, I am ridiculous, but I have been hoping that the burgundy velvet chair some how made it through. When my mother's house was flooded with 9 feet of water so many unexpected things survived. Like the TV...they hosed off the mud, and when it dried it worked. Go figure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Three times yesterday I spent typing out a long involved post and they all were denied for some reason!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> We have gas and electric - but the water heater is broken. I took a long hot shower and washed my hair tonight at a neighbors (who's house is higher than ours). After four days without one, it was a wonderful experience.
> 
> ...


 
Pat, yup, after all is said and done, it will be like a brand new house . I just can't wait till the hassle part is over for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Three times yesterday I spent typing out a long involved post and they all were denied for some reason!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> That is crazy Pat. . . denied? Maybe it was too long for publishing??????


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of you, Pat! Sending many hugs to you and your crew ::hugs:: hoping for improvements each day!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's around two in the morning, I can't sleep...so I came downstairs to look at the computer for a bit and Miss Abbey is laying at my side. My mind is full of the stuff I have to do tomorrow.....I hope these guys working on my house are not ripping me off. Everyone I know has had all their walls ripped out in one day -we have two guys and they did one room in a day and they're not finished out there yet. If it doesn't go faster soon, I think I'll fire them and see if I can get the free volunteers. I do have a contractor lined up to put the house back together, this waiting is killing me. I made a batch of Dr. Harvey's tonight and I'll make another one tomorrow and ask a neighbor if I can put it in their freezer. I will be losing my whole kitchen, except for the upper cabinets soon. 

Oh, Tink has joined us.:wub: This is going to get hard on all of us soon, I guess I'll keep the dogs up stairs and bring them out back a few times a day. They are just so stressed when we are away from home - they bark the whole time and it annoys everyone - we wear out our welcome very quickly. I know I will have to move out for a few days when the spray that micro spray stuff to keep mold from growing. That's it, now Archie is up - I better go back to bed so they get their beauty sleep. Good night


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> It's around two in the morning, I can't sleep...so I came downstairs to look at the computer for a bit and Miss Abbey is laying at my side. My mind is full of the stuff I have to do tomorrow.....I hope these guys working on my house are not ripping me off. Everyone I know has had all their walls ripped out in one day -we have two guys and they did one room in a day and they're not finished out there yet. If it doesn't go faster soon, I think I'll fire them and see if I can get the free volunteers. I do have a contractor lined up to put the house back together, this waiting is killing me. I made a batch of Dr. Harvey's tonight and I'll make another one tomorrow and ask a neighbor if I can put it in their freezer. I will be losing my whole kitchen, except for the upper cabinets soon.
> 
> Oh, Tink has joined us.:wub: This is going to get hard on all of us soon, I guess I'll keep the dogs up stairs and bring them out back a few times a day. They are just so stressed when we are away from home - they bark the whole time and it annoys everyone - we wear out our welcome very quickly. I know I will have to move out for a few days when the spray that micro spray stuff to keep mold from growing. That's it, now Archie is up - I better go back to bed so they get their beauty sleep. Good night


 
Awww Pat, try and get some rest. I can't even imagine what all of you are going through. I'm hoping the contractor's are doing it right, and so that's why it's taking longer. 

Oh Pat, it doesn't annoy anyone, and if it does, don't you worry about it. If the babies bark, heck, then the people deserve it . 

You don't want the contractor's to just throw things up, so fast, and it be done wrong. Ya know? I know, easy for me to say. 

I am praying so hard for you, so many hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Losing sleep is not a good idea---take it from someone well experienced in this---one loses any bloom of beauty (so called beauty sleep), all of one's memory and most of one's personality! Now we can't have that from YOU Pat---I mean, where would we be? 
I often stay in bed hours waiting for it to get light just so I don't disturb the pups, and hoping against hope to fall asleep again---it never happens so why don't I just get up? 
I am not sure about those 2 guys you have "working" but maybe the free guys could rip things out faster! I mean, it is just ripping right? Do you have a number for the free guys?
I'll check back later to see what you have decided. Why not take a little trip down south when you have to leave for a couple of days? The weather would be good for you & the pups!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You have an open invitation to drop the pups off here if you decide to head this way. There's plenty of room for a few more!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::smtease: Yea Pat, and drop me off at Marti's too!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Pat, I am glad that things are moving along. I'm sure it seems like at a crawl, but still going forward. Keep your chin up & hug another dog.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm thinking of you, and all you have to go through yet. Just keep the finish line in sight. You will have a beautiful new home. I know it's not the best way to remodel, but heck soon it will be just a memory. If you need some sunshine, there's a guest
room at my house.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pat, I've been thinking about you and your pups every day! I hope and pray that you can get the rest you need to get through this time. 

Hugs,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . or drop me off at Reva's---either will do nicely!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pat, Hopefully all of this will just be a bad memory very soon. You will have a fixed up house that ypu can enjoy many years. Give the pups hugs from us!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Good to hear from you. Glad you're all safe.
Hugs and kisses from Charlie,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- my heart breaks for you. I so wish I was closer so that I could help, but if there's anything I can do long distance (phone calls, etc.) all you have to do is ask.

You know I love you. I'm sure that Stan is as useless as Jerry would have been. Too bad you can't get some YOUNG, GOOD LOOKING guys to come in and help. At least you could enjoy the ENTERTAINMENT. LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- my heart breaks for you. I so wish I was closer so that I could help, but if there's anything I can do long distance (phone calls, etc.) all you have to do is ask.
> 
> You know I love you. I'm sure that Stan is as useless as Jerry would have been. *Too bad you can't get some YOUNG, GOOD LOOKING guys *to come in and help. At least you could enjoy the ENTERTAINMENT. LOL


I would vote for older, good looking guys myself. I love a few gray hairs! but not TOO old either! You need muscles!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of you Pat and keep your chin up and stay strong and before you know it all this craziness will be over.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been thinking about you, Stan and all your fluff-babies.. So glad that at least everyone is safe. I know how frustrating it is to need to get something done and wonder if your contractors are taking advantage. Seriously, anyone who takes advantage of people in such desperate need should be fined and jailed! It's so wrong!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today two steps forward and one back...

We got our new gas fireplace logs installed and our new hot water heater...I took a hot shower here in my own home the first time since October 27th...or around there anyway....

But we also lost our entire kitchen.....at least we got to go out for dinner tonight :thumbsup:

I've been stressed to the point of having a heart attack today. But I'm ok now. I swear a glass of wine is the best medicine!! 

Mona Lisa came home today...poor Linda broke two bones in her foot and couldn't handle four dogs. OMG, we're all going crazy here on the east coast!!!!

That's my update for tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, I received a large box today...haven't opened it yet, but I'm sure it's the 600 pee pee pads you sent!! :chili::aktion033: I put them on the truck...waiting for a place to put them...thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh poor Linda. When it rains it pours. That's going to take some time to heal. It certainly is not the time for something like this. Wishing her to feel better soon.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I feel so horrible that Mona Lisa had to go home - having to tell Pat was not easy - Pat I am so sorry....and just wish there was more I could do to help you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Linda, I'm sorry to hear about your foot. Wish I could fly down there and help out for a week.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> I feel so horrible that Mona Lisa had to go home - having to tell Pat was not easy - Pat I am so sorry....and just wish there was more I could do to help you.


Linda - I'm so sorry. :w00t: Between your skylight and now your foot. :smcry: Please take care of yourself and stick with doctor's orders so that you heal well. Sending you hugs. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Today two steps forward and one back...
> 
> We got our new gas fireplace logs installed and our new hot water heater...I took a hot shower here in my own home the first time since October 27th...or around there anyway....
> 
> ...


Pat - Crazy with a capital K. :blink: Just remember...this too shall pass.rayer: I just wish it would happen quickly.:thumbsup: 
A whole new kitchen, huh? Well if you weren't under duress that could be fun as long as insurance is picking up the tab. In the meantime you'll need a mini-fridge and microwave upstairs so at least you can cook for the pups.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((Hugs))) Pat!
Praying for a speedy recovery for the damage!!


Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I wish there was more I could do to help. I keep praying and you know I love you. Glad the pee pee pads arrived.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're still in demo. Should be another day or so. I bought a little microwave oven and burner for up stairs as that's where we'll be living for a while. Hey I received some gifts!!! Lynn (lacie's mom) sent 600 pee pee pads!!! Brenda (Maglilly) send mops!! And Debbie, (harry's mom) sent two gorgeous soft blankets!!...but Stan says we can't open them until the house is back together, but they sure are soft!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The A Team said:


> We're still in demo. Should be another day or so. I bought a little microwave oven and burner for up stairs as that's where we'll be living for a while. Hey I received some gifts!!! Lynn (lacie's mom) sent 600 pee pee pads!!! Brenda (Maglilly) send mops!! And Debbie, (harry's mom) sent two gorgeous soft blankets!!...but Stan says we can't open them until the house is back together, but they sure are soft!


Pat, I just bought the Ninja 3 in 1 Cooking Center at Bed, Bath and Beyond and really love it. It is a combination stove top burner, slow cooker, and oven. I've only made two meals so far and both were delicious and so easy. And best of all, clean up was a breeze. Here's a link to it Ninja® 3-in-1 Cooking System - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> We're still in demo. Should be another day or so. I bought a little microwave oven and burner for up stairs as that's where we'll be living for a while. Hey I received some gifts!!! Lynn (lacie's mom) sent 600 pee pee pads!!! Brenda (Maglilly) send mops!! And Debbie, (harry's mom) sent two gorgeous soft blankets!!...but Stan says we can't open them until the house is back together, but they sure are soft!


 That is so awesome!! What wonderful friends here on SM :chili:

Now Pat since when do you listen to Stan :smilie_tischkante:

xoxo love ya


----------

